# So confused by this one.....



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Title says it all. Not really sure this is an approach that would work. Certainly not one I’d try. 
Les Paul Studio | Guitars | Saskatoon | Kijiji


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Confused about whether to report it to Kijiji or the cops?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'd hardly post my phone number if I was as big a douchebag as this dude.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Interesting username...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

People who's got too much time on their hands...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Love it. Good for him. I’d love a ‘where are they now’ episode in a few weeks


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

He's got the same charming come-on as Trump. Is there a sale on steroids going on somewhere?


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

CathodeRay said:


> Confused about whether to report it to Kijiji or the cops?


Exactly.....


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

"LOSERS WITH NO LIFE"....post s**t like that on kijiji.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

If you read the whole ad he says he’s not even selling it. Can we remove this idiot’s CERB payments?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Can we remove this idiot’s CERB payments?


Nope. 

God bless this country


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Racist piece of shit.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I reported the ad. 

TG


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ad is gone. Must've been a real "good" one.


----------

